
The Complete Guide to Know about the Development of FISH - benniebio
https://www.creative-bioarray.com/services/Fluorescent-In-Situ-hybridization-FISH.htm
======
benniebio
Prospects for future development The development of in situ techniques
provides us with valuable information about the location and expression
patterns of genes in individual cells. A more complete gene expression profile
of single cells will provide a deeper understanding of the correlation between
gene expression patterns and specific cell phenotypes, which is especially
important in studies of development and disease progression, where complex,
finely-divided gene expression programs are playing a role.

Researchers can predict how molecular pathology ultimately exceeds the
limitations of morphopathology, which will allow more judicious use of
minimally invasive biopsy techniques that sacrifice retrieved tissue
morphology in favor of comfort of the patient. FISH probes have already
colored the way that we visualize and conceptualize genes, chromosomes,
transcription and nucleic acid movements. What remains to be seen is how
detailed molecular analysis of single cell and tissue samples will influence
how we identify, diagnose, and alter the genetic pathology.

In the long run, it is expected that the database of associated gene
expression patterns will accumulate at the single cell level as researchers
and industry adopt FISH technology and their favorite biomarkers. Ultimately,
FISH will be the preferred method for predicting the complex components of
genes that cause disease.

------
benniebio
The Past of fluorescence in situ hybridization As early as the 1940s,
antibodies were conjugated to fluorescent dyes without losing their epitope
binding specificity. Several decades later, primary antibody-dependent
fluorescence detection of nucleic acid hybrids was achieved, however, this
technique was soon replaced by the appearance of fluorescent nucleic acid
probes.In situ hybridization, first performed in the late 1960s, was not
fluorescent at all, but used a probe labeled with a radioactive isotope. Non-
fluorescent technologies such as enzyme-based color reporters and gold-based
probe systems used in electron microscopy are all independent.

FISH for visualizing nucleic acids was developed as an alternative method
using radiolabeled probes.Early isotope detection methods used non-specific
labeling strategies such as random incorporation of radioactively modified
bases into growing cells followed by autoradiography. Several disadvantages of
isotope hybridization, such as unstable, limited resolution, time consuming,
expensive and difficult to store, have inspired the development of new
technologies. The first application of fluorescence in-situ detection was in
the early 1980s, detection of nick translations characterized by secondary
detection of biotinylated probes and fluorescent streptavidin conjugates was
used to detect DNA and mRNA targets. About a decade later, improved labeling
of synthetic single-stranded DNA probes allows the chemical preparation of
hybridization probes carrying enough fluorescent molecules to allow direct
detection. Since then, many changes in the topics of indirect and direct
labels have been introduced, providing a wide range of detection solutions for
the user to choose.

------
benniebio
Fluorescence in situ hybridization, which is a selective assay for the
localization of a specific nucleic acid sequence in its natural context. It is
a technology that has been in existence for more than 20 years and continues
to evolve. During its maturation, various methods and modifications have been
introduced to optimize the detection of DNA and RNA. The reasons that make
this technology become prevalance are the wide range of applications and its
relative ease of implementation and in-situ performance.

Although the basic principles of FISH remain stable, high sensitivity
detection, simultaneous determination of multiple species, and automated data
collection and analysis have significantly improved this technology. At
present, the introduction of FISH surpasses the previously available
technologies and becomes the most important biometric. In the future, this
technology may have a significant impact on live cell imaging and medical
diagnostics.

------
benniebio
Although the number of detection methods has increased, the types of targets
also have become quite diverse. FISH chromosome analysis has promoted
significant advances in cytogenetic studies. However, due to this assay cannot
benefit from the preservation of tissue structures or cell structures, its
future applications are more likely to be in silico than in situ. Initially,
RNA assays can reliably detect considerable amounts of information with clone-
derived probes.

The new goal has led to the new application of the FISH program, the
popularity of which has increased dramatically in the 1990s. The new research
approaches opened up by these applications require the simultaneous detection
of more and more species. Initially, this was achieved by simultaneously
observing fluorophores of different spectra. Later, strategies that using two
major coding schemes expanded the approach.

